# quilt rack



## daugher12 (May 10, 2015)

My Mom passed a year ago April 23rd. She was an avid crocheter. She had gobs of yarn and thread in several places. We were going through a chest I made her several years ago last Summer that she had stuffed with all kinds of thread. In the bottom was a quilt top that she had finished at some point, but never quilted.

One of my daughter's teachers is an avid quilter. My daughter mentioned around the first of school that we found the top to her. She told my daughter if we would get the stuff to finish it she would quilt it for us. Last week she gave it to my daughter and it's beautiful! I told my daughter to find out how much we owed her, but she wouldn't take any money. I decided to make her a quilt rack to repay her. Thanks to Charles Neil and his Shenandoah Valley Quilt Rack plans. I got it assembled and the first coat of finish applied. I made the legs from some spalted maple and the cross members from regular maple. The pictures don't do it justice.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Parks (May 10, 2015)

My wife is a quilter so I know your feelings. The rack is beautiful almost a shame to hang a quilt on it. Great job


----------



## Nature Man (May 11, 2015)

Awesome one of a kind rack! Spalting is incredible. She will certainly appreciate your gesture for her efforts on completing your quilt. Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (May 11, 2015)

That's a pretty and unique rack, John! But now that you've told us the story, we need to see the quilt!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 11, 2015)

What Barry said.


----------



## daugher12 (May 11, 2015)

Here's the quilt. The picture isn't the greatest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 11, 2015)

Very cool freestyle design!


----------



## TimR (May 12, 2015)

Very nice John...very nice!


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 12, 2015)

Excellent job John. Really nice lumber choice.


----------

